# How bout some grass cuts???



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

REO GRASS CUT Contractors Needed (Suburbs)
Date: 2012-09-16, 1:37PM CDT
[email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Hello contractors.
READ ENTIRE ADD BEFORE RESPONDING

We are a small company working for a larger National Field service provider in the Suburb area surrounding Chicago.

We are currently Looking to hire 2-3 crews a week interested in taking on a decent Volume of REO GRASS cuts in the area.

Most of the work Will surround the La Grange Park, Oak Park, Berwyn, Des Plaines, Mt Prostpect, North Chicago and Cicero area.

2 Men crew should be Able to complete roughly 25-35 properties daily.

We have enough to to provide 100 properties to 3 crews per week or 150 to 2 Crew per week.

Properties Pay 12. per property plus Additional Pay depending on height of grass. These Jobs are weekly. It is just maintenance.

Cut and trim weeds and grass under 3" this is all it requires. If you are still interested Please read the following that is required to do this work.

This is a contracting position Pay is on a 1099 and a NET 30 Pay cycle. There is no reimbursement for anything unless you are asked to leave our work zone for our client.

Requirements -

Work Equipment. -

Riding mower
Push mower
Line trimmers
Hedge trimmers
Edger
Blower.
Digital Camera

Office Equipment

Computer.
Internet *viable internet*
E-mail.

If you are Serious about this position Please contact

Taron M.
602 284 4065.

Location: Suburbs
Compensation: 12 per grass cut. additional pay per height of grass.
This is a contract job.
Principals only. Recruiters, please don't contact this job poster.
Please, no phone calls about this job!
Please do not contact job poster about other services, products or commercial interests.

PostingID: 3275808698


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2012)

Is that $12.00?


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Is that $12.00?


Yup! How many you want????


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2012)

0..


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2012)

But that's 1200.00 per week. Possibly 1800.00. Bet their phones won't stop ringing with people wanting that "oportunity":laughing:


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2012)

*re*

I could see $12 if they were all next to eachother, I could just make a 1 mile pass with my rider:thumbup:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Realities of life....... they are not side by side.

Way too many miles to be driven in a day for that rate.

I won't even do $10 inspections.
Never mind a $12 grass cut.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Realities of life....... they are not side by side.
> 
> Way too many miles to be driven in a day for that rate.
> 
> ...



I had a place once where I had worked on 4 houses in a row, was disorientating because 2 of the houses were identical. I walked into a room that I KNEW I had gutted due to mold but it was original. I had to go into the other house just to prove to myself I wasn't crazy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2012)

Dang, I pay $11 bux at the barber...
That just seems pretty low. I understand the overall volume but c'mon :blink:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

It is nothing to do with volume. This isn't even close.
100 mows for $1200 split between three guys before you take out overhead?
Volume agreements are made between two legitimate operators. This is nothing more than a slimeball outfit scamming unskilled, semi employed fools who think they will get paid. Even if the soliciter were to backcharge them 3 orders per day out of the 20, for whatever made up or real excuse, that is $180 per week on an already zero profit margin.
New people to CT, this is why the negativity here is so heavy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> It is nothing to do with volume. This isn't even close.
> 100 mows for $1200 split between three guys before you take out overhead?
> Volume agreements are made between two legitimate operators. This is nothing more than a slimeball outfit scamming unskilled, semi employed fools who think they will get paid. Even if the soliciter were to backcharge them 3 orders per day out of the 20, for whatever made up or real excuse, that is $180 per week on an already zero profit margin.
> New people to CT, this is why the negativity here is so heavy.


I don't think you understood what I was implying... I agree with you 
To some, the "volume" will be appealing when doing the math for quick money but don't factor in their overhead. I could drop everything and become a PP contractor tomorrow and even I am not stupid enough to fall for that Craigs List deal of the week :laughing:

I'm sure the "new" guys or "under the table" guys love this work... Its no different than a black market - illegal contractor undercutting me in price.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Gotcha. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2012)

I can`t do them for $35. To sure how people are doing them for less!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

There are unique situations out there that just don't apply to the majority working class.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2012)

i cant even cut my own yard for $12:blink:


----------

